# “HEREDITARY” - Composer Interview



## ashtongleckman (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey guys, I recently had the chance to chat with the amazing Colin Stetson, who composed the score for A24's recent horror film "Hereditary." Here’s the full interview.


----------

